# Brothers get 10 years for cooking puppy in oven



## wuwu (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17074960/

when i read this story, i felt sick to my stomach and broken hearted. i can't begin to describe in words what i'm feeling. i'm so disturbed. what kind of retched upbringing would cause not one, but two young adults to commit such a horrid act? what makes it exponentially worse is that they showed the dead corpse to other kids and threatened to kill them if they told. i'm usually a believer in seconds chances, but for these two deliquents, they do not deserve one ounce of forgiveness. i hope they rot in jail. i can't even gather my thoughts right now, i'm just speechless.


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2007)

Saw that a few weeks ago. Got what they deserved.


----------



## Insect Guy (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow, I saw this topic but I really don't even want to read the article. I also believe in second chances but this is just horrible. That is just terrible, I really don't even think I want to look at the article but I agree with you guys that this is just horrible and these guys deserve a lot of jail time if not life.


----------

